# Are protein powder and amino acid supplements the same?



## Cindy Hang (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello friends,

What's the difference. Protein is made from amino acids. Some are labelled protein powder. Some are labelled amino acids. Do they both give the same effect?

Best regards
Cindy Hang


----------



## DevilOnMyShoulder (Oct 1, 2012)

Hiya.

Protein powders generally are complete protein sources, which mean that they have all of the essential amino acids required for muscle growth/repair. It is normally in the form of whey or casein, but you can also get soy, hemp, rice and other protein powders.

Amino acid powders are normally stripped down from a protein source and can either be BCAA or EAA. The first is branched chain amino acids and they are Leucine, Valine and Isoleucine.. these are mainly used by bodybuilders as leucine is the best amino acid for repairing muscles and the other two amino acids compliment leucine with it's application.

EAA's are all of the essential amino acids which have been isolated from a protein source - they enter the bloodstream quicker than actual "complete" protein powders.

You can also get single amino acids. I currently use Leucine on it's own and add it to meals which are low in protein to boost the muscle building potential of each meal.

If you want to know which amino acid is best suited to you, then please let me know and I can go in more detail. There are some specific amino acids which help with mood and anxiety rather than for muscle building


----------



## Cindy Hang (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello friends,

Thanks for sharing your information, Really I am highly appreciated here.

Best of luck
Cindy Hang


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Cindy Hang said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> What's the difference. Protein is made from amino acids. Some are labelled protein powder. Some are labelled amino acids. Do they both give the same effect?
> 
> ...


Amino acid supplements are pretty generally a waste of money unless you have a particular imbalance. People often say they experience more energy when they take phenylalanine but I think it is placebo.

Protein powders are a good way of getting extra protein if you are trying to gain muscle quickly but individual amino acids are for the most part useless. There are some supplements derived from amino acids which can be beneficial, for example; ALCar is good for endurance especially if you eat lots of fruit and HMB(a derivative of the amino acid leucine) prevents muscle breakdown during intense exercise. The amino acid arginine improves pumps when lifting resulting in a better workout but it has to be taken in a form that will be easily absorbed like Arginine AKG or Arganine Ethyl Ester...


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd say both are unnecessary, unless you have some extra-ordinary diet requirements.


----------

